# Wrench for prewar rear axle adjusters



## Mack the fork (Jun 16, 2021)

I just installed two new repop rear axle adjustment bolts into my ‘40 DX project.

my question:

Is there a specific wrench or special tool to use on them? I don’t want to be “that guy” and immediately default to an adjustable wrench ( with the predictable ham-fisted looking results ).

If someone knows what was used at the Schwinn factory , or in authorized dealer’s shops; please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 16, 2021)

A 12 point would work if there loose


----------



## Mack the fork (Jun 16, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> A 12 point would work if there loose



Hey thanks for the tip !


----------



## bloo (Jun 16, 2021)

And an 8 point is made for square heads. No Idea what Schwinn used.


----------



## ian (Jun 16, 2021)

Maybe a 4 sided water key?


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 16, 2021)

Snap on makes 4 sided socket! There's a thread on here all about it!


----------



## Mack the fork (Jun 16, 2021)

Wow, thanks everyone. You’ve collectively spared my new adjusters from the indignation of being prematurely bodged. 

( bloody things nearly cost a tank of gas !
Therein lies the sickness… )


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 16, 2021)

I use a refrigeration wrench that's for turning valves on and off. I used it on the ship I worked on. It doesn't go on all the way, but works. 1/4" is just under size. Maybe they make a size that fits better.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 16, 2021)

Take 1/4” socket with 1/4” drive.  But the drive end on you adjuster and a 1/4” Allen wrench into the hex end of the socket. An instant adjustment screw tool.


----------



## B607 (Jun 17, 2021)

I bought a set of Craftsman ignition wrenches and one of them is the perfect size for heads.  Gary


----------



## Mack the fork (Jun 17, 2021)

Barneyguey, Rivnut, and B607; 
You’re all certifiable geniuses!

( and you can tell anyone who’ll listen that I said so ! )

Many, many thanks to all !


----------



## schwinnja (Jun 17, 2021)

9/32 is the size you need for use on the axle adjusters on schwinns.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 17, 2021)

I picked up this wrench at the estate sale of a gentleman who owned a bicycle shop. I don't know if it was made for bikes, but it fits the chain adjusters and has a slot that can be used as a spoke wrench. I'd give you this one but it's the only one I have. 😅


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 19, 2021)

B607 said:


> I bought a set of Craftsman ignition wrenches and one of them is the perfect size for heads.  Gary



I use a set of Craftsman ignition wrenches I inherited when my Dad died when I was a kid.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 29, 2022)

I just use ¼" wrench open ended. Works good enough.


----------

